
AT&T CEO: State net neutrality and privacy laws are a “total disaster” - Corrado
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/11/att-ceo-urges-congress-to-block-state-net-neutrality-and-privacy-laws/
======
slics
If they don’t like something, they say change the law. If we don’t like
something, they say well, you have to pay more for better service. Really
AT&T?

------
nickthemagicman
Of course he would say this.

Att is one of/ if not the biggest beneficiary from these laws.

For a party that claims to be about small government and states rights the
conservatives certainly seem to have a moral relativism about enforcing
regulation where their big money donors are concerned.

~~~
apercu
Yup. I would expect nothing other than disinformation and propaganda from a
company trying to enforce and secure the oligopoly.

EDIT: Also, it's really easy to navigate 50 different rules. Find the one that
is the most restrictive in what it protects and make that your policy. ;)

~~~
Retroity
> Find the one that is the most restrictive in what it protects and make that
> your policy. ;)

Pretty much. As an example, see how car manufacturers follow California's
emission standards nationwide, because it's easier to just do it for every car
than to make compliant cars just for California.

